# Monti Frag Pack



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys here is the chance for those who want to start collecting montis..
This Frag Pack is WYSIWYG...$150
I have 2 packs available..first come first serve.. Will hold only with EMT..


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice, wish i did e banking


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

blunthead said:


> very nice, wish i did e banking


Thanks... still available


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

What kind of monti is the pinkish one? Bottom pic bottom right.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

mmatt said:


> What kind of monti is the pinkish one? Bottom pic bottom right.


Pink sand dollar monti.

This pack is amaZing.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome starter pack. I'd be all over this of I didnt have most of those already. I purchased a few of these off alex and his colors are awesome. Hope these sell fast.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you guys One frag pack is sold confirmed second is pending..


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Both packs sold..thanks


----------

